# We are still in 90s culture?



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Ugh we’re still in the fucking 70s and now it’s finally ending with all the crap levied against SJWs who are like present day hippies. Likewise, we’re only now going into an 80s like culture. I know the last five years have been EDM, Bruno Mars, Imagine Dragons ,etc, but the 80s vibes have only set root. 

For example, I think techno equates to what Pink Floyd and Led Zep did to the 70s. I think post punk and nu metal were 2000s versions of 70s punk music. Meanwhile, dance music* was slowly developing in the background of the 2000s, and only now have people really turned onto the cultural changes of electronic dance music. (In the last 3-4 years roughly) 


Post Punk officially died around 2013 I believe, we had less concert sales for bands like Blink 182 and the Alternative rock scene became vastly different. A lot of big concert festivals closed down where I live. 

I’m listening to alt rock music now it sound like something we could start dancing to. It was more 80s like than the year before. 

The next 6-7 years will be eighties like, and then we will have a more 90s culture afterward, based on the above timeline.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

Nope!


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

I've got yer '90s right here!


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

> Ugh we’re still in the fucking 70s and now it’s finally ending with all the crap levied against SJWs who are like present day hippies. Likewise, we’re only now going into an 80s like culture. I know the last five years have been EDM, Bruno Mars, Imagine Dragons ,etc, but the 80s vibes have only set root.
> 
> For example, I think techno equates to what Pink Floyd and Led Zep did to the 70s. I think post punk and nu metal were 2000s versions of 70s punk music. Meanwhile, dance music* was slowly developing in the background of the 2000s, and only now have people really turned onto the cultural changes of electronic dance music. (In the last 3-4 years roughly)


:thinking2: ,so a commentary on how certain stylistic elements and trends themselves go in and out of style.


----------



## Omriroberson1997 (Jan 30, 2018)

Culturally we aren't in the 90s but styles,clothes,slang,etc still do resemble the 90s to be honest those the things haven't changed since the late 90s the 2020s probably will be a new fresh culture and styles we never seen before.


----------



## drizzy lake (Apr 28, 2017)

> Whoever believes we are still in 90's culture is clearly living under a rock


/thread


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

In some ways we still are in 1920s culture. For example sunbathing and physical fitness in general have become popular back then and still are. The Victorians actually considered being plump and pale a sign of high social status.


----------



## Raison (Feb 8, 2018)

I think it may seem that way because we're seeing a resurgence of 90s themes just as there was a resurgence of 70s themes in the 90s specifically because people hit an age plateau where they become nostalgic, and this is reflected in an appreciation for elements from their youth. 
The official sign that you're past your prime is when Nick at Nite and TV Land start airing shows from your childhood instead of shows from your parents'.


----------

